# DIY Background WithOUT cement?



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey everyone 

I have been looking thru the posts on DIY backgrounds and it seems all that I have found are made with cement.

My question is, can I just make one out of the styrofoam and paint it? If so, what kind of paint? Because a 55 is rather narrow, I don't want deep groves and all, just a rocky look. Was thinking about cutting it up, using a piece about an inch thick, and maybe covering it with silicone, then sand. But painted would look better I think, then some black sand sprinkled on it.

What kind of paint is aquarium safe on the inside?

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i've heard krylon fusion spray paint is the paint to use for inside an aquarium... i've never used it before, so i can't speak from experience... i would be more concerned about the paint sticking to the foam... my thoughts is it would not adhere very well... maybe go to the store and get a scrap piece of foam and try it on a small piece, and see what happens... throw it in a 10 gallon tank of water for a week or so, and see if it stays on.
best of luck, and let us know how it goes if you try it.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Most spraypaint will melt styrofoam to an extent.


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

This is what I did:

http://cichlidforum.com/phpBB/viewtopic ... b00f574518

VERY easy - basically paint the product on and it is also waterproof.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Cichlids, specially mbuna, will chew the styrofoam to pieces. I don't think paint is strong enough to protect the styrofoam. Overehere, a lot of people cover the styrofoam with tile-glue. Not sure if its translated correctly, but it's the paste used to glue bathroom tiles to the wall. You can sort of paint it on and will cure to a natural looking, strong surface. You can mix pogment with it to get different colors.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

trigger said:


> Cichlids, specially mbuna, will chew the styrofoam to pieces. I don't think paint is strong enough to protect the styrofoam. Overehere, a lot of people cover the styrofoam with tile-glue. Not sure if its translated correctly, but it's the paste used to glue bathroom tiles to the wall. You can sort of paint it on and will cure to a natural looking, strong surface. You can mix pogment with it to get different colors.


 It sounds like tile grout. Grout fits the description closely. it can be tinted and it comes in a type thickened with sand that would probably hold up well painted on in a layer. If you ask at the store for tile paste or glue, you might get a nasty smelling black asphaltic substance that used to be commonly used under tile.


----------



## kelbri (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey there Dizz. Fancy meeting you here . I wonder the same thing with the paint and styrofoam. My concern is that it would be quite light and want to float. Of course it would have to be adheared to the back and sides, so that would get rid of that problem. As for the tile cement vs. grout, either would work, but just make sure, same as silicone, you don't use the mold resistant type. Working in architecture, I know you can get grout with the mold resistance built in, or add it as an additive. Just something to note.


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

R: that is a seriously nice background! But, a 55 is only 13 inches deep so I was hoping to be able to make a background that was thin and more look than use.

I was not wanting to use the cement due to the bulk and weight of the finished product. I guess I will stick with my original plan and just paint the outside back.

Thanks guys!


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks!

In regards to the mbuna's chewing the styro.... After I carved out my design, I used a small blow torch (plumber's torch) and went over the styro. This slightly melted the styro and made it hard and look more like rock. With the sikatop applied over the styro, it makes it pretty hard (similar to a thick plastic) so I don't think they could get thru it. I have had my background in for 9 months now and the dozen or so mbuna's I have haven't done any damage ( I do see them trying to pick at it and it doesn't hurt it).

I would definitely recommend using the blow torch no matter which way you go.

Here is info for a distributor that sells the sikatop in C Springs. When I purchased mine locally, they only had grey... think white would work a little better but probably wouldn't make a big difference.

CO Colorado Springs 
White Cap Industries
4005 Interpark Dr.
Colorado Springs, CO 80907
Phone: 719-264-0995


----------



## asmartin13 (Mar 6, 2009)

We used Great Stuff Pond & Rock spray foam. It's totally fish safe, and it's black, so no painting needed. I also dyed some PVC pipes black with RIT dye and embedded them into the spray foam so that my Cichlids would have something swim through. I used the elbow pipes for swim thrus and short str[/img]aight pipes with caps as little caves. Before the spray foam dried i sprinkled the whole thing with black sand, so it all looks like rocks. The great thing is that you can make it as thick or thin as you like, and you can put anything in it that you want as well.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

What about DRYLOK basement waterproofer??? That is what is on my styro BG. Doesnt hurt the styro cause it is latex. Dries to a tuff/hard coating. Can also be tinted to the color of your choice. Good Luck!


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

I tend to think some thin slate on a thin piece of acrylic and some silicone would be medium weight and thin enough not to take up too much room in the tank.


----------



## limelight (Feb 4, 2009)

mortor is what you all mean not grout or tile glue its called mortor. i lay tile for a living :wink: 
good idea


----------

